# Creepy tree design idea?



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to build a creepy tree prop for my yard. I'm looking for some ideas for the design. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Check out the wailing tree on www.theghostess.com in the projects section. Our very own Ghostess put together an awesome how to based on the amazing prop challenge winner built by Krough!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I based my swamp trees on Jumblo's design.

http://www.unclebinleysroom.com/dungeon/projects/treepillars/index.htm


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of what we did last year for trees:
http://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp226/psyko99/100_1244.jpg
http://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp226/psyko99/100_1282.jpg
http://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp226/psyko99/100_1283.jpg
We used sonno tubes, carpet tubes, chicken wire and Monster Mud.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I made one a few years back too:
http://aranamuerta.com/2008/01/29/halloween-tree


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I have yet to build a creepy tree for our haunt, but when I do I'm definitely placing a fogger inside so that the root system will weep fog!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Harold from Fallout 3


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

god, i've been wanting to do this for years! mostly space stops me. i want to have my trees greet the guests with the story of the haunted forest.


----------

